# Looking for a second miracle where do we start?



## Shaz Dreams (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi all,
It seems such along time ago... sept 2008 we finally got pregnant with IVF. Our miracle gorgous girl is now 2!
We have started to ask each other if we'd like to try for a second miracle.
Our miricle was after I started to then have IuI to which my overires were over stimulated. which lead us to having to accept transfer to IVF or stop treatment. We opted to switch to IVF we had a total of 8 embryos, 2 of which were implanted five have been kept frozen. Where do we go now? do we try naturally, however five years of naturalness didn't work before (polocistic overies stopped that)?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Firstly congratulations on your daughter. 

Have you been using contraception if so first port of call who be to stop this. I suppose it depends on how you feel about timing and your age, though your embryos will be 2 years younger than your eggs now!


----------

